# How many things are wrong with this situation????



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Mother dead after 2-year-old grabs gun from purse, shoots her inside Walmart | Q13 FOX News


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nothing, it's typical WalMart Trash


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1. CC weapons do not belong in a purse
2. Why was purse unsecured
3. I would want to know what weapon this was and was the trigger lightened up
4. weapon should be in a holster that covers the trigger.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What he said. ^^^^^


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I carry a snubnose revolver in my pocket, BUT there is no two year old kid strong enough to pull that long, heavy trigger and fire it.
I'm with Smitty. What kind of gun? Was it a Glock or a type like that whose only safety is a flipper on the trigger? If so, was it in the purse loose?
And just because someone has a concealed carry license (like the victim) does not mean they are knowledgeable about, or proficient with, a firearm.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While I have nothing against carrying a gun in my opinion it's stupid to carry with young kids around who may find the weapon and hurt themselves. That is why when my girls were less than 8 yrs old I didn't keep a gun in the nightstand. Only after they were old enough to trust not to touch did I put a gun in the nightstand. Up to that age I only kept pepper spray in the nightstand and an unloaded gun (with the shells next to it) high in the closet.

Yes, I took a chance of being "under-defended" but better than to see them shot by my own weapon.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Mother dead after 2-year-old grabs gun from purse, shoots her inside Walmart | Q13 FOX News


How many????

I think I could write about that for a whole lot longer than most of us would read, . . . but the high points have already been spoken about.

And of course that child will have to live the rest of his/her life knowing that they killed their mother.

Sad just is not the word for it all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

If the purse was unsecured and just sitting in the cart, anyone could have walked by and snatched it. That breaks a very fundemental ground rule of keeping a weapon secure. I would also like to know what kind of gun it was. My Springfield XD requires both hand pressure and trigger pull. A two year old does not have a hand big or strong enough to fire it. I never leave a bullet in the chamber. It has to be racked first. I know that is controversial, but I practice grabbing, racking, and firing, so it is automatic for me and I don't think it will delay my response time except by a fraction of a second. There no way it could be fired "accidentally." 

This story is so sad and so preventable. And sad to say, this woman could have been anywhere - Home Depot, Target, Ace Hardware, McDonalds, Hancock Fabric, Michaels, the neighborhood playground - not just WalMart.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Been fishing for opinions on this... 

But apperently there are a wide selection of side arms that a 2yo can discharge...

(I am really struggling with this as my 6yo was only able to use a cap gun with great effort at 4years old) 

But the fact it was not holstered in the purse (I have on good authority that fishing for your lipstick could discharge the gun) 

But she had other kids with her... I bet a older one done it and the 2yo is getting blamed... (Pure speculation)

Darwinism at work here people


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate it, but it's purely on the Mothers shoulders for whatever really happened. She was irresponsible. Period. And it cost her life. I hope someone is able to convince the child of this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We should be glad no one else was hit.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

This was totally preventable. very tragic.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have to suspect the journalist is a liberal. So many details not covered in the article.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's a more local news source. Supposed to be 40 miles from Washington state.

http://m.spokesman.com/stories/2014/dec/30/woman-shot-hayden-idaho-wal-mart/

Very very sad.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No updated information on the Kootenai County Sheriff’s Office website.

An even greater tragedy would have been if an innocent shopper was shot.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

A "nuclear research scientist" !!!! She wasn't stupid so this might have been a case of carelessness or not properly trained in said firearm. We have a very strict and comprehensive training process here before you are allowed to purchase a firearm - maybe that's needed more?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

May not have had anything to do with it. But weapons with light triggers are for target ranges not CC or personal defense. Any of you that know me have heard me preach this before. If you need to lighten up the trigger to shoot it you can't shoot. You need range time not trigger work.
Any two year old would have a heck of a time firing any weapon we own that is carried. I have listen over and over to gun experts tell me why an LCP or LD9 is so bad because of the trigger and you must do xxxx mods to make it a real gun. They are clueless. The trigger it self is a safe it takes enough force to fire it that an accidental fire is very un likely.
My wife will at time store her weapon in her purse. It has a slot for it a holster fits in and is designed to secure the weapon. Even then it is rare. There is a reason we don't have "hair triggers " on carry weapon. The same applies to those that think it is cool to carry a double action with the hammer back . I will say it right now DUMB.
Anyone needs that explain just ask. Shit happens in this world but a lot of it can be prevented.
At no time should a Child have access to a fire arm . We can second guess this sad occurrence to death it will not change what happened. Learn form it.
We will be talking about this one around here. I hope many of you do the same. Pray for that child and their family.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They are making this look like everyone was fixing to attend a hoe down and blow into a jug. Just the way the story was written. The way they quoted the sheriff or police chief. Every other time they add missing words in (these).


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

sadly, liberal media won't use this opportunity to teach or promote safe carry. They will deliberately withhold the details of the error/negligence of the cc holder, so that they can head straight to a blanket message about the dangers of cc.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did say in one report "small caliber weapon" If by that they means weapons like Raven 25 autos and many of the small .22 and 32 autos they are questionable weapons if not on safety they fire very easy. My 25 auto Rave if not in safe is down right scary Also the safety is not the best either.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The woman killed was shopping with the child...she was not the mother of the child...

Here is the reason I never liked handgun without a safety.......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> The woman killed was shopping with the child...she was not the mother of the child...
> 
> Here is the reason I never liked handgun without a safety.......


 As a Marine or Army infantry we came from a different school. Our weapons training was not about sounding cool at the local range and big boy talk about carry stage 1- god knows what. We were trained not shoot our team members in the back. Proper use of the safety was a big deal. Along with proper accountability of your weapons at all times. And still once in awhile someone got it wrong.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

jmo, but basic safety training for handguns will show you multiple ways to prevent a discharge, most people use more than one method. I would be interest in seeing what this lady used, if any at all.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When i first read the article... the report was that the child was not the womans ..she was babysitting...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> When i first read the article... the report was that the child was not the womans ..she was babysitting...


Well you didn't actually expect an accurate account did you?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Boy in shooting 'unzipped' special purse gun pocket - Windstream Communications


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just about the saddest thing I have ever heard tell of. Very hard to imagine a person lugging around a gun which a 2 year old could locate and manage to fire. The prayer wheels have been spinning furiously on this end ever since the story broke.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still waiting to hear what weapon was involved . Normally one of the first things they say is killed by a 9mm hand gun and they often mention the brand. Sadden by it for sure. I would like more information . I have been on a long crusade against light trigger weapon for CC or open carry. Spent countless hours debating those that seem to think you need a 2.5 pound trigger pull on a CC.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

First round should not have been in the chamber if it is so easily fired.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It's unfortunate this resulted in a loss of life but...

Totally careless gun owner.

There I said it. I feel bad and all but basically a loose loaded gun in a purse while at WM with small kids?! 

How was this concealed carry purse any different from a regular purse? It had a special zipper pocket? That hardly sounds secure and basically like every purse my wife owns.

Not an ideal choice at all to have laying around a shopping cart with small children present.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll bet that it(the purse) color coordinated.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

These are like 12 bucks whats wrong with folks unprotected weapon systems.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Danm said:


> View attachment 9142
> 
> 
> These are like 12 bucks whats wrong with folks unprotected weapon systems.


 What good would that do when you need your weapon? Don't need bandaids . Your need to respect your weapon and keep it in your control.
Still willing to bet this was a weapon with a very light trigger . None of the Carry weapon I own would be fired by a two year old.
They have long pulls and a heavy enough pull to prevent things like this.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The sheriff's office is reporting it was a 9mm S&W Shield. 

So I wouldn't call it a light trigger.

Overall just a poor method of carry given the circumstances.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Also sheriff's report was the purse had a separate zippered compartment inside for the handgun.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

So how did a 2 year old pull this off - to unzipper the compartment and then get hold of the gun to be able to shoot it? Mom's back would have had to be turned longer than should have been with a 2 year old in the cart. The other kids did not see it either? Really? The other kids must have been out and about in the store, the zipper had to have been already open (Really - Mom? You have a concealed gun in your purse and don't hear the zipper being opened?). Mom had her back turned, not only to the gun but also to the child who could have tipped the cart over or tried to climb out or do any number of things a 2 year old can do in a shopping cart. So, so sad, but so so wrong.

Or...... someone other than the 2 year old pulled the trigger.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Or...... someone other than the 2 year old pulled the trigger.


Yeah, at first read this situation seemed baffling. However police and CCTV from Walmart confirmed it.

Ultimately it was a perfect storm of gun irresponsibility.

The husband gives the wife a CCW purse for Christmas. The two fail to discuss that said bag has no real safety features and that itself could lead to a plethora of problems. Purse snatching is still a common phenomenon, as well as leaving the purse unattended briefly...

The wife decides to take her son and other kids and her purse to Walmart. There she has the task of watching several children, including her 2 year who was presumably in the cart next to her purse that housed a loaded 9mm solely in a zipper compartment.

It's pretty certain she turned away momentarily, to deal with the older kids or to simply shop and then it happened.

Sad chain of events, and a definite freak accident but still entirely preventable.

One article regarding the story cited a pediatric study that most 2 year olds do not have the finger strength to exert the type of force to pull a trigger... even the S&W Shield with a mild 6.5 lb pull is almost twice as much as the average child of that age can muster.

Not only that but with the recoil I would have imagined the gun being dropped, but it's reported an employee took it from the child, whatever that means.

So yeah, seems highly improbable but the police and Walmart's video make it pretty clear it was just a tragic accident.


----------

